# Need Help on Wine Rack Plans



## Ryan2383 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, I found the following wine rack through an image search and am trying to develop plans for it.

The site says the rack is about 8" wide and 3' long.

1. What size board would you use for the back? I was thinking either a 1x8 or 1x12?

2. What size for the shelves? 2x4 or 2x6?










Thanks!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

A 1x8 will be 7-1/2" wide which should be OK. 2x4 would be OK for shelves, assuming the thing is attached to a wall. If it's free standing I would do 2x6 or bigger otherwise it'll be tippy. I assume that the other side has more shelves?


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

A 1x8 is 7-1/4", not 7-1/2. That entire project was done with a 1x8. The weight of the bottles will keep it balanced, unless your floor is really crooked. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## Ryan2383 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. It would be attached to the wall, so I think the 2x4 will work. I need a 1" hole for the neck of the bottle so that should leave enough space on either side for screws.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I just measured a wine bottle that was sitting here and the wide part is just over 9" high so I am guessing the base board is a 1 X 10. It only shows 1 bottle in the rack, which doesn't give that good of an idea of how much room is required for the bottle to fit in shelf below, 1 X 8 would likely be too tight.


----------



## Ryan2383 (Oct 8, 2014)

Here is another version of the same design. It looks a little narrower, but shows how the bottles fit around each other. I am curious how to plan the cuts. My idea is to measure down every 6" and just place the 2x4 on the board to find the length. Is there a better way of figuring out the length of the cut? This is one of my first projects.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the site says the vertical board is 8" wide then why do you not believe them. The zig,zag pieces are NOT 2x4. I am sure they are the same 3/4" board as the back. A 2x4 would not look balanced.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

To get an actual 8" wide board you would start with a 1x10, I would build one out of cheap 3/4" plywood to play around with before cutting up good material. Looks like the actual racks are 3/4" thick material not 1 1/2".


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Like has been said, thats all 3/4" material, nothing 2x. 

As for the board lengths get yourself a 12" speed square and measure down to see how long of a backing you need. Then just mark it off evenly with the square and youll have your board lengths.


FWIW Wood magazine had a wine rack build from a month or two ago that was just as easy to make but a little more aesthetic and held more bottles. You could check it out on their site.


GL!


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

What kind of wood is that top one?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Top one is cedar


----------



## dhorttor (Oct 13, 2014)

Western Red Cedar is a hard wood so it will come in 8" wide boards, as well as 4x4 or 5x4 thickness. You can make the rack what ever you think is pleasing. One nice advantage to making your own plans and that is how you expand your knowledge. You have to make sure your shelves are wide enough to accommodate the biggest wine bottle you will put in the rack.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Have you got these plans developed yet?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

In all the designs the zig zag boards are nearly as wide as the back board. 

So you could do the math and figure out the length or just measure the length of a piece that fits with the mitres cut. 

The holes look to be centered in the length of the board.


----------

